# SS report 1-6, below the dam day 3



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went with Meadowlark today below the dam, it was a lot different today only 3 boats when we got there.
We started catching white bass immediately and in less than 2 hours had our 50, 3 blues that hit a crank bait and one crappie.








We caught and released a lot more white bass trying to catch crappie, but could not catch anymore. We did try the long rods briefly and caught a white bass every cast trying for for stripers, Larry had a good fish on but got hung up and lost the cork, shortly after that I lost one as well. So we gave up on the long guns and tried for crappie again
We caught and released another truck load of white bass and then noticed it was getting colder, yep it was time to come in and call it a day.
It was a lot of fun, the fish are still on a red hot bite. 
I think Meadowlark is just as fanatic about fishing as I am, no, really!
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Who is going tomorrow?


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

be there sunday


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey what are you using for bait?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. Those are some really big whites !! It is amazing how a crankbait will catch just about anything down there. I had fished so much last week and 2 days already this week I needed to do some things around here. Maybe tomorrow or I will take a chance on staurday just to see who is tough enough. I am still thinkin about the boat show. There may not be 3 boats down there saturday. I am sure there will be a few bank fishermen down there with a fire going. 

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Using a small crank bait and tandem jigs.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It is amazing, Matt, that big old blue cats will inhale a crankbait. We may have had a school of them move through today with birds following. They nailed a crankbait, just nailed it. One hit it just as the crank hit the water...if blues were always like that, I'd have to re-evaluate my thoughts on them. 

My boat trailer suffered a broken support bracket today...but still under warranty so left it at Quality Marine. I'm off the water for a few days....but if I can't stand it will try launching the pontoon below the dam...or maybe the river. Its time to go fishing whenever you can. Doesn't get better than this.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info SS


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Meadowlark I have someone wanting to go saturday but I don't know if the young fella (boomhauer) can take it or I would invite you. If you don't get your trailer fixed soon you are more than welcome to ride with me. I may not be as good as you but I have been know to catch a few sometimes.

Matt


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

is it worth the effort to fish for them off the bank? I would like to take my son on saturday or sunday but we ain't got no boat.

That's a nice cooler full of whites. I miss crappie and white bass fishing.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I did see people catching them from the bank. Most of the bank people had long rods casting and a few wading. I was in casting range of the old abandoned boat ramp and was catching whites when I was trying to catch crappie.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you bank fish by the old ferry pilings you can get in on some action with casting corks and a pet spoon or tandem jigs.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

So what is this magical lure that you select few keep talking about. Would you be so kind as to share it with the working stiffs that can't get on the water every day to fish?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

thanks for the info. I'll make the drive once it warms up on saturday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a 2" rattle trap.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Meadowlark I have someone wanting to go saturday but I don't know if the young fella (boomhauer) can take it or I would invite you. If you don't get your trailer fixed soon you are more than welcome to ride with me. I may not be as good as you but I have been know to catch a few sometimes.
> 
> Matt


Matt I got what it takes to handle that cold weather. LOL I worry more about you just because you are older than me. LOL I will bring my deer blind heater for you if needed. I know you will catch more fish than me but I can handle it and it will be fun. Please feel sorry for me as I am completely out of fish with the exception of those Crappie we caught last week.

Awesome report & catch SS!

Robby


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HEATER, I don't need no stinkin heater. I catch fish fast enough to keep me warm. LOL ! You can bring your heater and I will bring my heater in case you need it for backup. Just don't let this OLD man fool you. I don't need the fish, I filleted 50 whites and 10 slab crappie yesterday but I do enjoy showing you youngsters how to "CATCH" fish. LOL !

Matt


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

That's awesome guys!! Glad you got into em AGAIN!! Wish I could take two days off in a row but I kinda need my job. ; )


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Got to the dam @ 2 this afternoon,there were maybe 10 boats had my limit of whites by 3:30 caught them using a roadrunner wiyh a red head and white body. caught 3 undersize strippers that put up a really good fight .It was cold put worth it.Will try it again tomorrow


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

How big were the crankbaits? Man tomorrow sounds good, but too cold for my blood. May have to wait till next week. Great report and pics as usual Loy. Keep em coming


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

great report as always SS. I wish I could have been with you .


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just finished eating some white bass fillets baked in the oven with a garlic, wine and butter sauce. It was just as good as any fish swimming.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I may have to catch the slime flu next week SS!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> HEATER, I don't need no stinkin heater. I catch fish fast enough to keep me warm. LOL ! You can bring your heater and I will bring my heater in case you need it for backup. Just don't let this OLD man fool you. I don't need the fish, I filleted 50 whites and 10 slab crappie yesterday but I do enjoy showing you youngsters how to "CATCH" fish. LOL !
> 
> Matt


That's good buddy! That just means I can take the fish you catch and put them in my freezer. LOL I'm game just tell me where to meet up & what time.

Hey BPS here in Katy is having some kind of boat show next Friday 1-15-2010 from 7:00 P.M. till 10:00 P.M. having some raffles, etc.


----------



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

*At the Dam*

Looks like lots of fun catching whitebass. I run up to the lake house this afternoon and drained the water lines because of the forecasted freeze this weekend. 
The water looked off color and choppy as I crossed the 190 bridge. I will not make it back up there to fish this weekend because of the cold weather but I will first chanse.

Thanks for the photo's and information.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What time of the day are you hading out there shadeslinger?


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> It's a 2" rattle trap.


 Can you post a pic of the rattle trap?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

will the fish still bite with this cold weather?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

man, SS your making me feel bad. I went up to Kickapoo creek...kinda didn't want to deal with the rough water, but really haven't done any good up there. Some guys said they caught about 10. That was after a whole day of fishing. I ve only managed 2 keepers each day. Alot of small one but nothing worth talking about.
I ll go with you behind the dam if you wanna go. I ll send you my number. I was going to head to H tomorrow...but I could go there late.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> I may have to catch the slime flu next week SS!!!


With your luck they will have quit biting by then. Who are you anyway??? Don't see you around fishing much.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a couple I use for white bass, one is pretty scraped up from white bass. The red tiger ones has a bulge in it and they are very hard to find now.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

YOU BEEN IN MY TACKLE BOX LOY! GREAT JOB GUYS! I'M NOT GONE TO THE BOAT SHOW OR THE TOPLSS CLUB, CANT AFFORD EITHER ONE! GONE TO BE THE TOUGH GUYS IF FISHING TODAY, I LOVE MY JOB I'M GONE TO WORK!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

dbullard said:


> great report as always SS. I wish I could have been with you .


DB, what are you and I doing wrong, I have not caught a fish yet how about you. LOL


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks SS for the picks I was just curious what lure you were using.Ive been doing pretty good with the roadrunner.Waiting to see what the weather is going to do ,the truck and the boat are ready to GO


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

SS, I know my luck has horrible timing, but my wife and I both ended up with tomorrow off and I was wondering if these guys can be reched from shore?? Another thing, will they be dying down for a day or two behind this front? Or will the cooler temps wake them up more? I've had just an awful time trying to figure out river whites after moving down here. Any and all tips from people who have fished below Livingston are welcomed. We tried Jones over the christmas holiday with family and only got 2 small males for our three days of effort.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's hard to say what's gonna happen with the bite in this extreme weather. Once they get going below the dam it's hard to stop them with a cold front. This cold front is of biblical proportions however and may stop them or at least make them hug the bottom and bite very light.
I have caught them under these conditions, sometimes they just keep on, sometimes it takes a very different approach. Using crushed minnows or peeled crayfish tails on the bottom with light tackle and just a hook and at the most a split shot works. 
a couple of guys and i are scheduled to go today, but I'm already getting cold feet,...
You can catch white bass from the bank if you are tough and willing to walk pretty far and wear waders. A long rod with a casting cork and a pet spoon or jigs will get you some fish by the old pilings or the old boat ramp by the cable.
I checked the discharge and it's holding steady at 3350cfs, that seems to to be the most important factor, if it starts to go up it's time to go home, they will keep biting on the drop for a while but if you have a big boat you can get stuck not being able to get back to the ramp.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dhunter we are supposed to go about 9:00, but it's looking fierce out there, don't know if I'm tough enough.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I decided I was not tuff enough today and now makin a pot of deer chili. That wind is a howlin out there. After my chili gets done I am goin to see Dr Specs and get me a half gallon of Canadian medicine for my aches and pains. Looks like saturday we should give it another try.

Matt


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

longhorn daddy said:


> Thanks SS for the picks I was just curious what lure you were using.Ive been doing pretty good with the roadrunner.Waiting to see what the weather is going to do ,the truck and the boat are ready to GO


LH Daddy,
I would also try some smaller crankbaits. The ones we used on Tuesday tore em up!! They're about 2 inches long and yellow and blue or white and blue worked wonders. Make sure they have a medium sized lip on them. That water in there is not very deep so they don't need to swim that deep. 1/2" lip should suffice, enough to get them down the 6' or so.


----------



## Yakety Yak (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hi, new to this site!*

I am a member or TexasKayakFishing.com and a friend posted about the fish that was being caught below the dam. I have fished below the dam in one of my kayaks last year and didn't have much luck. I am really interested in fishing there. Just wanted to say hi and try to get to know some of you fisherman. I live in the Old Waverly area, off hwy 150 between New Waverly (at I 45) and Cold Spring. I think that I may be 30 minutes or less from the dam. Looking forward to chatting and fishing. I am also excited to be a new member of 2CoolFishing also.

Billy


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

After taking out the trash and getting slammed by the wind,decided to stay home at hang out with my son .Yall keep warm and see yall when the wind dies down


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome Yakety Yak!

Ah, additionally, my wife and I own a 16' canoe that we've used on the creeks around here and out on Lake Houston on calm days. But I'm wondering how turbulent the water gets below the dam...we can paddle very well against a current together, but if there's rollers or hydraulic jumps I wouldn't want to touch it. So, should I bring the canoe, or just chuck'n'duck from shore?

Any suggestions?


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow awesome days of fishing looks great, what fun thanks for the post and PICS


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

HGX,
When we were all out there on Tuesday, there was one guy in a canoe and he was tearing em up!! Just like the rest of us. If you get downstream a little and off to the side (out away from the main current), you'll be fine. Just bring a good anchor. He sat right there with a few other boats and did great!! Good luck.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I guess I ain't as tough as some people and ain't mad enough at them whites to be below the dam today but there is one fellow down there now fishin. He must want to fish more than I do. I hope he catches some fish while he is there.

Matt


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there any spot from shore that I could cast and catch any shad?...if there have been any at all?

I realize the cold should drive them deeper, I just don't want to throw out of the canoe if i don't have to...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Check back in this thread and you can read about bank fishing.
We tried to go today but it is just too bad out to go on the water. I hope the guy out there gives us a report.
SS


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Awww man, I was looking forward to another good report. I was thinking about going back out there tomorrow. But with no reports, I'm a little worried what this cold snap will do to them. I don't want to drive all the way out there and freeze my butt off for nothing.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks SS, guess I'd already forgotten everything thats been offered up in this thread.

I think I'm going to pass on trying to catch shad, mainly for two reason, I'd end up spending too much time rebaiting my wife's hook for her (purely out of the kindness of my heart of course) and secondly, if it's in the 20's while we're there, I'm not dipping my hand into cold minnow bucket water dozens of times!

She's committed to the cause now, so there's no turning back!! If anyone is going tomorrow, keep an eye out for us. We'll be in a 16 foot green canoe.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

HGX,
I'm with ya on the cold wet hands. You'll do plenty good with the little curly tail grub and the 2" blue and white crankbaits (small to medium sized lips). Let us know how you do.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a ton of smaller shad raps (the billed type, not the lipless kind) from when my dad and I used to troll for whites in New Mexico...only own 3 or 4 rattle traps...and I have a plethora of 1/8 and 1/4 oz jigheads, spinner arms, and sassy shad bodies from those days still too...

Just gotta try it all.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Oh yeah man, all that should work great. Just try and see which one works best.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, I've tried to read everything SS, Meadowlark, Sunbeam and have has to say and I'm going to try a few tips Mattsfishin has mentioned...and if I get some fish for the freezer, then I'm going to have to come back to say thanks to quite a few people for helping me out.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I got my big pot of deer chili made and picked up my medicine at Specs. Looks like I am set for the night. I will think about goin tomorrow but for sure saturday. I never did find out who that was down there fishin today.

Matt


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the name of the darn dam we are fishing below on this thread?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Livingston Dam or Trinity Dam


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Miles2Fish said:


> What is the name of the darn dam we are fishing below on this thread?





Fishin' Soldier said:


> Livingston Dam or Trinity Dam


On Google maps I had to use 'Livingston Dam' to get to it.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Well I got my big pot of deer chili made
> Matt


More meat for you when I pick up my last 2 kills here in a few weeks. Might need that "Medicine" to keep warm on Saturday! LOL:brew:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

if someone goes tomorrow, please post a report. I want to take my son on saturday but don't want to drive that far if the fishes shut down. plus it's cold. :redface:


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

On those rattle traps, take off the back trible hook and place a one foot lead or a double lead with pet spoons and you can double up on your fish!!


----------

